# Penélope Cruz – wenn das mal kein Babybauch ist!



## Mandalorianer (14 Sep. 2010)

*Penélope Cruz – wenn das mal kein Babybauch ist!​*
Lange wird Penélope Cruz das Versteckspiel wohl nicht mehr spielen können. Denn ein umfangreiches Baby-Bäuchlein ist bei ihr kaum zu übersehen. Am Rande der Dreharbeiten zum vierten Teil von „Fluch der Karibik” auf einer kleinen Karibikinsel entspannte sie auf einem Boot und unter ihrem flatternden Oberteil zeichnete sich eindeutig eine neue Rundung ab, die sich selbst für Filmszenen nicht mehr kaschieren ließ. Auch insgesamt und mit ihrer Oberweite ist sie fülliger geworden.

Im Mai hatte eine Freundin von Penelopé ausgeplappert, dass die Schauspielerin und ihr Mann Javier Bardem ihr erstes Baby erwarten - die Bauchgröße könnte jetzt passen! Das Paar selbst allerdings bestätigte das Gerücht bis heute nicht. Große offizielle Ankündigungen scheinen einfach nicht ihr Stil zu sein. So heirateten sie im Juli klammheimlich auf den Bahamas.



​
*Was ne Frage  Na klar ist sie Schwanger 
Glückwunsch vom Gollum​*
*UPDATE: Penelope Cruz ist tatsächlich schwanger!
Ihr Pressesprecher bestätigte die Schwangerschaft jetzt
nach Auftauchen der Bilder aus der Karibik. 
Penelope sei bereits im 4 1/2 Monat.
Es wird das erste Kind für Penelope
und ihren Ehemann Javier Bardem!*


*Gruss Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## Q (14 Sep. 2010)

na dann alles Gute!


----------



## Khorkie0815 (15 Sep. 2010)

Das sind doch schöne Neuigkeiten..und Penélope gibt sicher eine gute Mutter ab. Da kann man wirklich nur alles Gute wünschen.
Danke an Gollum für die News :thumbup:


----------



## Riverplatense (15 Sep. 2010)

Cuánto es linda!

Danke!


----------



## Punisher (21 Sep. 2010)

Sex macht dick, das hat schon meine Oma gesagt


----------

